# 11. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf



## Klaus Goerg (4. September 2015)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

am 03.10.2015 veranstalten wir unsere 11. Rww-Trophy. Wie in den Vorjahren gibt es geführte Touren durch die schönen Ecken im rheinischen Westerwald. Streckenlängen sind ca. 35 und 48km.
Zusätzlich gibt es in diesem Jahr eine Leicht-Tour von ca. 25km.

Durch Zusammenschluss der Mtb-Gruppe mit dem Sportverein Rengsdorf ändert sich der Veranstaltungsort!
Startort ist der *Sportplatz* in Rengsdorf. Einteilung der Gruppen und Startaufstellung um 9:30Uhr. Kostenbeitrag für Teilnahme und Verpflegung auf der Strecke beträgt 5,00 €.
Nach der Veranstaltung "gemütliches Beisammensein" in der Auszeit, dem Lokal des SVR
Damit wir besser planen können bitte vorab anmelden unter [email protected]

Es ist ein intaktes Mountainbike erforderlich und es besteht auf allen Strecken im Rahmen der Veranstaltung Helmpflicht!

Parkplätze stehen auf dem Gelände von monte-mare am Ortsrand von Rengsdorf zur Verfügung. Bitte diese Plätze nutzen. Ca. 300 m vom Sportplatz entfernt.

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## Malli88 (4. September 2015)

Hallo, 

super Aktion die ihr da macht. 
Sind die Touren eher Cross Country oder ist auch etwas enduristisches dabei? 

Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. September 2015)

Hallo,

wir setzen unsere Strecken in den Bereich Cross-Mountain, eine Mischung von Forstwegen und Trails. Typisch Mittelgebirge....


Grüße,

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. September 2015)

Es wird....

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=095150&wahl=vorhersage

Für alle Unschlüssigen, das Wetter wird prima und die Strecken sind lohnenswert!


----------



## Trekki (3. Oktober 2015)

Grosses Lob und danke ans Orga-Team!

Strecke, Verpflegung, Guides, Wetter: alles hat geklappt.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (13. Oktober 2015)

Prima, freut zu lesen. Hoffe wir sehn uns bei der nächsten Rww.....


----------

